# Grinding Teeth...



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

My cheddars was sitting with me at my computer desk and he suddenly stopped and started what sounded like grinding his teeth, i read somewhere that means he's happy! true?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, it's comparable to a cat's purr. Mostly done when happy and around trusted friends.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

awwww... i didn't know that they did that cuz they where happy! My Cheese is happy every time im around her!! i feel so special = )


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep! It's called bruxing.

It can also signal nervousness, but probably not in that situation. Happy rats may also boggle. :lol:


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

i have yet to see a boggle... that or maybe i have and just didn't recognize it :S lol


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

boogle??


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Boggle. Eyes popping in and out of their sockets. :lol:


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

ohhh lol stoopid me!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

i think if ever i saw that before comming to this forum i would have rushed my rat to the vet thinking that it was dying or something haha


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]Rats have some weird ways of showing that they're happy.... [/align]


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

bruxing can also indicate that a rat is in pain LoL you have to learn your rats body language before you understand what it signifies. The first time I saw Jackson boggle i thought he was having a seizure LOL


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Boggling makes me crack up!


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Does anyone have any video or anything of a rat boggling? lol


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I know there are some on youtube if you search for "rat boggle"  If I hadn't seen any videos first, I would have been scared to death when I first saw Rokk boggle! It looks so weird!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Ive Still Yet to See a Boggle. Im searching youtube though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Not youtube...you should always check ratbehavior.org 

http://www.ratbehavior.org/Eyeboggle.mov


----------

